# live sand?



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Is live sand still inhabeted with those little critters that some fish eat?-usmc-(You need to keep them in a tank containing plenty of live rock which can supply natural food and tiny arthropods Mandarin Gobies need to survive)Instead of buying live rock will live sand do the trick?I do not want live rock cause it takes up a lot of space>[/quote]


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

Live sand is a beneficial bacteria heaven, it provides your tank with the bacteria needed to filter your tank and also provided homes for many marine fish, if you have a sand depth of around 4-8'' you will have a very good biological filter, but up to you on the size.

Live rock is needed for it gives you fishes places to hide and to make their territory, it provided your tank with a biological filter as well making the tank look more natural.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

does it house arthropods?


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

trreherd said:


> does it house arthropods?



Those are found in your sump.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Another thing on a BSD is you can crash your tank if it is to deep. Which is very bad. If you have a sump arthropods can be found in both the main/sump tanks.


----------

